# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Cosmogony Hand - 3D Printed With Video Game Inside

## Brian_Krassenstein

3D printing, especially paired with open source philosophies, has led to some impressive feats--and hands. At the forefront of open source 3D printed prosthetic hands is e-NABLE, and designers Debbie and Danny Leung recently put their own twist on the Cyborg Beast hand design in the new "Cosmogony hand," which features prosthetics capabilities as well as video game play. The cosmic themed hand features "display mode" and "play mode" to play the game "Expand Your Universe" using the hand's built-in accelerometer. Find out more about the hand here: http://3dprint.com/91330/3d-printed-cosmogony-hand/


Below is a photo of the 3D printed Cosmogony hand:

----------


## BrunoGedesh

Yes, it's an amazing job for 2015. I wonder what your pieces are like 5 years later?

----------

